# Age of Mythology



## blublB11 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel" Age of mythology"..Ich weiss nicht ob es noch einige von euch spielen..aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen..

und zwar, hab ich mir das Spiel gekauft und es auch installiert. Alles soweit so gut..Aber da mein laptop zu stark für das Game ist..wird das Spiel in einer ziemlich niedrigen Quali angezeigt. Ich hab schon Patch runtergeladen, aber funktioniert nicht. Hab auch schon als Administrator ausgeführt, geht aber immer noch nicht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!

PS: Habe Win7..

Mfg blublB11


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juni 2012)

blublB11 schrieb:


> Aber da mein laptop *zu stark für das Game* ist..wird das Spiel in einer *ziemlich niedrigen Quali* angezeigt.


 
Also wie jetzt - ist der Lappi zu schnell für das Game - oder kannst du nur mit niedrigen Details spielen? 

Und WAS genau macht das Game - ruckelts? gibts Grafikfehler?
Und um welches Notebook gehts denn überhaupt?


----------



## blublB11 (8. Juni 2012)

Also egal auf welche Grafikeinstellung ich es spielen möchte, es bleibt verpixelt.. 

Notebook: Acer Aspire 5750G-2454G50Mnkk Intel Core i5-2450M 4GB 500GB | Multimedia-Notebooks | Notebook | Notebooks, Tablets & PC-Systeme | getgoods.de


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juni 2012)

Was meinst du GENAU mit "verpixelt"?
Mach mal nen Screenshot?


----------



## blublB11 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich mach das mal von der Demo des Spiels..hab jetzt keine Lust das komplette Game zu installieren ^^


----------



## blublB11 (9. Juni 2012)

Kann das sein, das Age of Mythology nicht kompatibel mit Windows 7 ist?? :/


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, was du von einem zehn Jahre alten Spiel erwartest, das auf einem Grafikchip, vergleichbar mit 7 Jahre alten 
Grafikkarten, läuft... 

Lässt sich im Spiel deine native Auflösung auswählen? Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob "Age of Mythology" von Haus aus das Breitbildformat unterstützt, war damals noch nicht üblich.

Sonst versuche mal, in den Eigenschaften der Desktopverknüpfung, folgende gett gedruckte Parameter hinzuzufügen.

“C:\Dein Pfad\Age of Mythology\aom.exe” *xres=1366 yres=768*

Damit zwingst du das Spiel, obige Auflösung zu verwenden. Und vlt. macht sich der Entfall von Interpolation grafisch positiv bemerkbar.

edit: Und vlt probierst du das das hier aus. (Backups machen nicht vergessen.)


----------



## noxious (11. Juni 2012)

AoM unterstützt glaube ich auch 1280x960.
Selbst wenn dann links und rechts schwarze Balken kommen sieht es um längen besser aus als mit 640x....


----------

